# Any alternative for firebrick?



## burntime (Nov 7, 2010)

I have the HI300 hampton insert and one of the firebrick in back cracked.  Tehey are thin stuff.  Any alternatives to the dealer of do I need to pay the piper?  Any idea what they run?


----------



## begreen (Nov 7, 2010)

Usually firebrick is not too pricey. Is this a full size brick, 1-1/4" x 4-1/2" x 9"? If so, there are lots of sources. Rutland makes them for example. 

http://www.amazon.com/Rutland-604-Replacement-Firebrick-lx4-1/dp/B000LNOAP2/ref=pd_sbs_k_2


----------



## burntime (Nov 7, 2010)

Its too hot in there to measure...  I think it is thinner though...  Will see this afternoon when it cools...


----------



## WES999 (Nov 7, 2010)

Be aware that there are 2 kinda of fire brick, the heavy dense kind and the light weight pumice kind.
I just replaced 2 ( the heavy ones) in my Fisher stove, I purchased them form a local stove shop ($3.50 ea.).

If your stove uses the standard bricks it should be no problem finding a replacement.
If you have the lightweight ones ( My Regency has them) you may have to get them form the dealer as they are harder to find.


----------



## burntime (Nov 7, 2010)

Hampton hi300 is the fancy regency i2400 so that makes sense...


----------



## Dune (Nov 7, 2010)

Soft firebrick can be cut with a wood handsaw. I use an old miterbox with a backsaw. Using this, I can make very acurate cuts, including splitting in half the long thin way. Hard firebrick can de readily cut with a wetsaw, a tile saw, or if no access to these, a diamond wheel in a hand held grinder. Yes there are also carborundem wheels for grinders too, but with diamond wheels costing $12 theses days, carborundem is a false economy. Be sure to use a respirator if cutting frangibles with a grinder.


----------



## begreen (Nov 7, 2010)

Check with a Regency/Hampton dealer first. Maybe the price is not too bad. 

If this is a pumice firebrick split, here is a source for them in case the dealer price is too high. 

http://stores.homestead.com/firebrickusa/-strse-19/Pumice-Firebrick-Splits/Detail.bok


----------



## branchburner (Nov 7, 2010)

I found very inexpensive heavy firebrick (both 2-1/2 and 1-1/4") at a masonry supply store. I've seen the light stuff online at a pottery supply store.


----------



## cptoneleg (Nov 7, 2010)

Your post was any alternative for firebrick, yes, have never tried them but while shpping for soapstone tiles online they alo sell soapstone (firebrick)  And that is a nice looking hearth you have there.


----------



## branchburner (Nov 7, 2010)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> ...online they alo sell soapstone (firebrick)



Wonder if that was for pizza ovens. Do you remember who was selling them, were they pricy?


----------



## ernie (Nov 7, 2010)

Try to find SKAMOLEX panels, they lok nicer than firebrick and can be cut with a handsaw. I think they may allow the stove to burn hotter.


----------



## jeff_t (Nov 8, 2010)

They have Vogelzang brick at Menard's for $10 for a box of six. Not sure if it's quality or the fact that my wife likes to toss logs in the furnace, but I break a lot of them. Bought some at TSC for $3 each this fall. I've got them all on one side, cheapies on the other. Side by side comparison, I guess. I'd like to be sure before I yell at her


----------



## begreen (Nov 8, 2010)

ernie said:
			
		

> Try to find SKAMOLEX panels, they lok nicer than firebrick and can be cut with a handsaw. I think they may allow the stove to burn hotter.



Where are some good suppliers ernie? I'm helping a friend rebuild an old Hearthstone I with cracked back refractory panels. 25mm skamolex would be ideal.


----------



## Jimmcg (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey BT,
I have the same Hampton with the same issue.  Did you ever find replacement bricks?  My wife, like others that have posted, seems to toss the logs from across the room and into the stove instead of just placing them in.  I think she read Hansel and Gretel one too many times.

thanks  Jim


----------



## madison (Oct 17, 2011)

Tractor Supply has the dense firebrick for a cpl bucks each


----------



## begreen (Oct 17, 2011)

Jimmcg said:
			
		

> Hey BT,
> I have the same Hampton with the same issue.  Did you ever find replacement bricks?  My wife, like others that have posted, seems to toss the logs from across the room and into the stove instead of just placing them in.  I think she read Hansel and Gretel one too many times.
> 
> thanks  Jim



LOL, tell the kids to be careful!


----------



## glenlloyd (Oct 17, 2011)

I bought a couple boxes of the Vogelzang bricks at menards for reworking the inside of the old Haugh's I bought this summer. They're reasonably priced at $11.49 / box of six but have someone open them before you buy so you don't get any broken ones.

As for TSC, I've been meaning to stop in there, there's a new one opened up not far from me, never would have guessed they stocked these but I'll have a look.

steve


----------

